# Cylo at 12 weeks



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

After Independence Day Pictures.


Do you think I look serious enough for poppy take me to school yet?









Did someone mentioned Teddy Bear Contest?









How are my ears now? let me keep focus!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

How cute!!! =)


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Poppy tells me I've grown alot! here's me at 8 weeks.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, how adorable!! 

Tanya


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

awe, I always love pics of Cylo, he is beautiful!


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

Found ourselves a new puppy playmate


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Cylo is so cute, love the white patch on his chest!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so adorable I want


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SashmomCylo is so cute, love the white patch on his chest!


yeah, that white patch is cute. I love him to death but wonder if it would be called as "faulty" by AKC breed standard. Regardless, hes a fun brat! hehe.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

Might be "faulty" but it helps define who he is. Maddy has one on her foot. and even if you do show him, its not that big of a hit anyway i dont think. 

He still looks great!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

eh, don't worry about the white patch. Some dogs with a lot more white have placed quite high ( I think I saw it here a few years back.)

Just a really nice looking pup!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Technostorm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faulty schmaulty, Cylo is absolutely adorable. Trent has a tiny, tiny little white splotch right in the middle of his chest, and I think he's a handsome bugger.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how am I just seeing this thread today? Cylo is gorgeous and I love his ears!!!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

How lovely.......











> Originally Posted By: Technostorm
> 
> Poppy tells me I've grown alot! here's me at 8 weeks.


----------

